# any celebrities drive Golfs, Jettas, & GTIs?



## saaboo (Feb 14, 2002)

just curious...


----------



## Red00GTI (May 4, 2000)

*Re: any celebrities drive Golfs, Jettas, & GTIs? (saaboo)*

I saw someone who kinda looked like Britney Spears driving around in a Jetta once.


----------



## RubberDubbie (Jun 9, 2002)

*Re: any celebrities drive Golfs, Jettas, & GTIs? (saaboo)*

The late Harry Chapin used to drive a Rabbit.


----------



## Black n Tan (Jul 10, 2002)

*Re: any celebrities drive Golfs, Jettas, & GTIs? (RubberDubbie)*

that kid from malcom in the middle i think his name is franky something bought the 2.slow jetta from the fast and the furious


----------



## chrisddo (Mar 17, 2001)

*Re: any celebrities drive Golfs, Jettas, & GTIs? (XplodGTI)*

Brittney Spears has a Green NB. That was about a year or so ago...I'm sure with the money she's making she has moved on up.







ciao


----------



## 24VGLi (May 20, 2002)

*Re: any celebrities drive Golfs, Jettas, & GTIs? (XplodGTI)*

quote:[HR][/HR]that kid from malcom in the middle i think his name is franky something bought the 2.slow jetta from the fast and the furious[HR][/HR]​Yea it may be a VW underneath but it sure looks like RICE on top http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## XXValve (Jul 5, 2002)

*Re: any celebrities drive Golfs, Jettas, & GTIs? (saaboo)*

Hey! I'm famous! Just waiting for everyone else to figure it out!!!!


----------



## jettaproblems (May 6, 2002)

*Re: any celebrities drive Golfs, Jettas, & GTIs? (XXValve)*

Doesn't Britney Spears have a convertible beetle? I think she got that custom made a while back... although the real deal is coming out for 2003...








But yeah, I don't think any real celebs other than girls in beetles would get a VW... why would they if they can get an M3, Porsche 911, etc.








Don't get offended, I have a Jetta too, but if I had the money, I would get something else... BUT I still love my Jetta


----------



## JayB (Dec 15, 2001)

*Re: any celebrities drive Golfs, Jettas, & GTIs? (saaboo)*

Here in Tampa, shock jock Bubba the Love Sponge and I believe Hulk Hogan both have tricked out Passat's...it's all about promotion but what the hey.


----------



## kyokoris (Sep 16, 2001)

*Re: any celebrities drive Golfs, Jettas, & GTIs? (saaboo)*

melcome in the middle http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## XXValve (Jul 5, 2002)

*Re: any celebrities drive Golfs, Jettas, & GTIs? (XplodGTI)*

quote:[HR][/HR]that kid from malcom in the middle i think his name is franky something bought the 2.slow jetta from the fast and the furious[HR][/HR]​I thought it was a VRsic I mean 6? and didn't he pay like 100K plus for that POS...?


----------



## awwsheeet (May 17, 2001)

*Re: any celebrities drive Golfs, Jettas, & GTIs? (XXValve)*

britney over revved her ferrari when she down shifted from 5th to 2nd. c'mon guys ,what kinda fans are you?


----------



## I3oxrocket (Aug 8, 2002)

*Re: any celebrities drive Golfs, Jettas, & GTIs? (XXValve)*

that doesnt sound like NO VR6. sounds like a buzz bomb to me. does any body got any real stats or figures on that car? Im dying to be impressed


----------



## Jeff Andrews (Jun 13, 2001)

*Re: any celebrities drive Golfs, Jettas, & GTIs? (I3oxrocket)*

The stupid F&F Jetta was a 2.0 automatic. It was nothing more than a show car. Lots of stereo and as you kids say "bling bling" but no power. It was a turd and that kid was a moron.


----------



## kyokoris (Sep 16, 2001)

*Re: any celebrities drive Golfs, Jettas, & GTIs? (saaboo)*

oh and spyder man http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Damir (Jan 31, 2002)

*Re: any celebrities drive Golfs, Jettas, & GTIs? (Jeff Andrews)*

quote:[HR][/HR]The stupid F&F Jetta was a 2.0 automatic. It was nothing more than a show car. Lots of stereo and as you kids say "bling bling" but no power. It was a turd and that kid was a moron.







[HR][/HR]​It also had NOS, and ran a 15.XX in one of the Import mags I read a year ago.


----------



## ZoomBoy (Jun 3, 2002)

*Re: any celebrities drive Golfs, Jettas, & GTIs? (I3oxrocket)*

Yea, if I remember correctly it's the 2.0, I don't even think it's supercharged. It's a pure show car, has DVD, nav, etc.. nice interior I guess but not worth the money he paid for it.


----------



## awwsheeet (May 17, 2001)

*Re: any celebrities drive Golfs, Jettas, & GTIs? (kyokoris)*

didnt you see the movie? it almost beat a s2000!! and it got shot up at the end....i hope malcom got some stickers to cover up the holes....
hey frankie (malcom) i got some apr tuned stickers left if you wanna cover up the bullet holes...


----------



## XXValve (Jul 5, 2002)

*Re: any celebrities drive Golfs, Jettas, & GTIs? (Jeff Andrews)*

Yeah!! but don't forget it had a TV!! LOL!!


----------



## I3oxrocket (Aug 8, 2002)

*Re: any celebrities drive Golfs, Jettas, & GTIs? (XXValve)*

I read that he rashed the rims 2 days later going grocery shopping he found this amusing, the little tool actualy admited this.


----------



## cabzilla (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: any celebrities drive Golfs, Jettas, & GTIs? (I3oxrocket)*

Neve Campbell has a 90 cabbie.


----------



## CrouchingVWHiddenGTi (Aug 20, 2002)

*Re: any celebrities drive Golfs, Jettas, & GTIs? (saaboo)*

from what i remember hearing was that the britaney had a 911 that justin had bought her. which hes a dumb fu*ck for doing.


----------



## DubsterGTI (Apr 5, 2002)

*Re: any celebrities drive Golfs, Jettas, & GTIs? (CrouchingVWHiddenGTi)*

I think I would buy britney a bus ticket, she wouldnt even know how to drive such a machine.


----------



## Mr.Gerbik (Jan 22, 2002)

*Re: any celebrities drive Golfs, Jettas, & GTIs? (DubsterGTI)*

theres a football player on the 9ers that has a pimped out bug... cant remember his name...


----------



## Red00GTI (May 4, 2000)

*Re: any celebrities drive Golfs, Jettas, & GTIs? (Damir)*

quote:[HR][/HR]The stupid F&F Jetta was a 2.0 automatic. It was nothing more than a show car. Lots of stereo and as you kids say "bling bling" but no power. It was a turd and that kid was a moron.








It also had NOS, and ran a 15.XX in one of the Import mags I read a year ago.[HR][/HR]​


----------



## american gigolo (Dec 16, 2001)

*Re: any celebrities drive Golfs, Jettas, & GTIs? (Red00GTI)*

I heard Elliott Smith (singer/songwriter) has a passat.


----------



## 1BadAzzVR6 (Oct 16, 2001)

*Re: any celebrities drive Golfs, Jettas, & GTIs? (american gigolo)*

the F&F Jetta is a 2.sllooooww with turbo and nitrous. Lame auto and tons of lame ICE. It was originally priced @ like $80 grand, but then was sold for more than $100k!
That kid is a freakin' moron..


----------



## fahrfrumlosin (Sep 15, 2000)

*Re: any celebrities drive Golfs, Jettas, & GTIs? (awwsheeet)*

That wasn't her Ferrari, it was only a rental


----------



## audiphile (Aug 18, 2001)

*Re: any celebrities drive Golfs, Jettas, & GTIs? (american gigolo)*

quote:[HR][/HR]I heard Elliott Smith (singer/songwriter) has a passat. [HR][/HR]​very cool.


----------



## chuckwagon43 (Mar 27, 2002)

*Re: any celebrities drive Golfs, Jettas, & GTIs? (saaboo)*

i swear i saw a picture of Gary Coleman driving one once........
(sorry.....couldn't resist







)


----------



## GMAR (Aug 10, 2001)

*Re: any celebrities drive Golfs, Jettas, & GTIs? (saaboo)*

I believe Prince William got a Golf of some sort for his birthday a couple of years ago from Prince Charles


----------



## Savington (Aug 20, 2002)

*Re: any celebrities drive Golfs, Jettas, & GTIs? (XplodGTI)*

Hmm?!! Frankie Muniz bought Chad Limburgh's(sp?) Mk3 Jetta?!(The white jetta from The Fast And The Furious)








I don't see why more celeb's don't, They're great cars








BTW: Why get an M3 or even a porsche 911 when they can modify their jetta to turn harder, brake faster, and go faster? Wanna know how? Drop me a line. (It's *NOT* NOS related. Although you could add that as an option. )



[Modified by Savington, 5:48 PM 8-25-2002]


----------



## ri-v-dub (Jan 28, 2002)

*Re: any celebrities drive Golfs, Jettas, & GTIs? (GMAR)*

i thought that was a focus prince william got?? i remember seeing pics... 
and elliot smith driving a passat?!? i dunno... cool... but not cool.. he belongs in a MKIII or sumthin... maybe a scriocco...


----------



## CorradoG60 (Nov 8, 2001)

*Re: any celebrities drive Golfs, Jettas, & GTIs? (Savington)*

quote:[HR][/HR]
I don't see why more celeb's don't, They're great cars








BTW: Why get an M3 or even a porsche 911 when they can modify their jetta to turn harder, brake faster, and go faster? Wanna know how? Drop me a line. (It's *NOT* NOS related. Although you could add that as an option. )[HR][/HR]​Oh lets see.... THEY HAVE THE FUKING MONEY. I wouldn't drive a VW if I had all that cash. And that GAY ****ty Jetta, like people before is 2.0 auto with just a bottle no other mods. Except with rice thriwn all over the goddamn thing. He also bought it for almost 100 Gs. Fuking loser. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## quicksand (Oct 2, 2001)

*Re: any celebrities drive Golfs, Jettas, & GTIs? (CorradoG60)*

quote:[HR][/HR]
I don't see why more celeb's don't, They're great cars








BTW: Why get an M3 or even a porsche 911 when they can modify their jetta to turn harder, brake faster, and go faster? Wanna know how? Drop me a line. (It's *NOT* NOS related. Although you could add that as an option. )
Oh lets see.... THEY HAVE THE FUKING MONEY. I wouldn't drive a VW if I had all that cash. And that GAY ****ty Jetta, like people before is 2.0 auto with just a bottle no other mods. Except with rice thriwn all over the goddamn thing. He also bought it for almost 100 Gs. Fuking loser. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif [HR][/HR]​The man took the words out my fkin mouth lol! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## I3oxrocket (Aug 8, 2002)

*Re: any celebrities drive Golfs, Jettas, & GTIs? (CorradoG60)*

quote:[HR][/HR]
Oh lets see.... THEY HAVE THE FUKING MONEY. I wouldn't drive a VW if I had all that cash. And that GAY ****ty Jetta, like people before is 2.0 auto with just a bottle no other mods. Except with rice thriwn all over the goddamn thing. He also bought it for almost 100 Gs. Fuking loser. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif [HR][/HR]​WORD, if I had a obese bank account I would definetly sport a RUF porshe or something along those lines. I love my vw, but we all would be in a different frame of mind if we had money coming out or ears.


----------



## scarywoody (Dec 3, 2000)

*Re: any celebrities drive Golfs, Jettas, & GTIs? (Damir)*

quote:[HR][/HR]The stupid F&F Jetta was a 2.0 automatic. It was nothing more than a show car. Lots of stereo and as you kids say "bling bling" but no power. It was a turd and that kid was a moron.








It also had NOS, and ran a 15.XX in one of the Import mags I read a year ago.[HR][/HR]​I heard his Mom made him take the NOS out, so its gotta be pretty slow now.


----------



## I3oxrocket (Aug 8, 2002)

*Re: any celebrities drive Golfs, Jettas, & GTIs? (scarywoody)*

quote:[HR][/HR]I heard his Mom made him take the NOS out, so its gotta be pretty slow now.[HR][/HR]​yeah, we wouldnt want him running 15.xx, thats just scary fast, one would kill oneself.







. by the way that was a supercharged s2000, with 400+hp he lost the pinks to, and the Jetta took the Jump on him, WTF. I know you gotta make it suspensfull but come on man.


----------



## Red00GTI (May 4, 2000)

*Re: any celebrities drive Golfs, Jettas, & GTIs? (scarywoody)*

HAHAHA, if he's got 100k for a car he should have enough to buy a new mom.


----------



## awwsheeet (May 17, 2001)

*Re: any celebrities drive Golfs, Jettas, & GTIs? (Red00GTI)*

quote:[HR][/HR]HAHAHA, if he's got 100k for a car he should have enough to buy a new mom. [HR][/HR]​
for 100k id drag his ass around for 9 months


----------



## CorradoG60 (Nov 8, 2001)

*Re: any celebrities drive Golfs, Jettas, & GTIs? (awwsheeet)*

quote:[HR][/HR]
for 100k id drag his ass around for 9 months [HR][/HR]​Hahaha I hear that, I can put up with his whinney prepubecent voice for 9 months. 
Oh jeez I can just hear it now ( I hate using this icon but it has to be done on this one)







Then I would take him out in my uncle's Ferrari and show him what a car he could of bought with not even 100K. AND MAKE HIM ****E HIS PANTS.
Just off topic but there is a 400HP 2 litre turbo 7 speed Rally Ford Cosworth for sale in New Hampshire for 125,000. Now thats a nice ride.


----------



## 2k1GTi (Aug 16, 2002)

*Re: any celebrities drive Golfs, Jettas, & GTIs? (saaboo)*

i would have something more of this style.








http://www.carclassic.com/html/BI78.htm


----------



## robx007 (May 18, 2000)

*Re: any celebrities drive Golfs, Jettas, & GTIs? (saaboo)*

the main guy from "that 70s show" said he drives a "typical jetta" ...and i think that prince willaim guy has a TDI?


----------



## PrupleGTI (Feb 1, 2002)

*Re: any celebrities drive Golfs, Jettas, & GTIs? (saaboo)*

What's that Country singers Name Lyle lovette ?? I know he owns two New beetle's and a couple of Ducati's


----------



## gxud (Jul 17, 2001)

*Re: any celebrities drive Golfs, Jettas, & GTIs? (saaboo)*

I read an article in Newsweek about a year ago which said General Powell's hobby was to work on his VW (not sure if it's a beetle). So he must (at least occasionally) drive a VW.


----------



## 3VWMAN (Feb 6, 2002)

*Re: any celebrities drive Golfs, Jettas, & GTIs? (gxud)*

It's also well-known that Paul Newman used to have a Champagne colored Cabriolet. He lives here in CT and used to be seen driving it all over. Don't know if he still has it or not. I DARE someone to call it a "chick car" while he's driving it.


----------



## MK116V (Jul 24, 2002)

*Re: any celebrities drive Golfs, Jettas, & GTIs? (3VWMAN)*

It not a VW, but he is still cooler than poop!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 2035cc16v (May 18, 2000)

*Re: any celebrities drive Golfs, Jettas, & GTIs? (Savington)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Wanna know how? Drop me a line[HR][/HR]​bwahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## 2k1GTi (Aug 16, 2002)

*Re: any celebrities drive Golfs, Jettas, & GTIs? (MK116V)*

quote:[HR][/HR]It not a VW, but he is still cooler than poop!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 








[HR][/HR]​this be for real? the reap spoiler looks photoshoped. and mr t be looking fake though i like the color scheme.


----------



## mark_j (Jun 17, 2002)

*Re: any celebrities drive Golfs, Jettas, & GTIs? (2k1GTi)*

I watch "6 Feet Under" on HBO, and the one woman (the character played by Rachel Griffiths) drives a red Golf. I know, not in real life, but still cool.


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: any celebrities drive Golfs, Jettas, & GTIs? (mark_j)*

There are some VWs and Audis in the Norwegian Royal family. Our King has a black A8, his son, the Crown Prince has a black A3 1.8T as a personal car and his sister, the Princess, has a silver New Beetle as a personal car.


----------



## Saturn (Jul 20, 2001)

*Re: any celebrities drive Golfs, Jettas, & GTIs? (quicksand)*

Larry Hagman has a new beetle, and even gave it props on some speed channel production a few months back.
I invited him to attend Dubs Along the Rockies out here in Colorado. He actually called me persoanally and said thanks, but I will be on a South American trek at that time, but he took my name and number for next year.... kinda cool!!


----------



## unixb0y (Apr 9, 2002)

*Re: any celebrities drive Golfs, Jettas, & GTIs? (saaboo)*

Wil Wheaton from Star Trek TNG drives a Golf.
Don't confuse wil with the wesley crisher caracter. Wil is a kewl guy checkout http://www.wilwheaton.net
He used to have a Passat.


----------



## MoreA4 (Mar 15, 2002)

*Re: any celebrities drive Golfs, Jettas, & GTIs? (RubberDubbie)*

quote:[HR][/HR]The late Harry Chapin used to drive a Rabbit.[HR][/HR]​Wasn't he killed while driving this car? Seems like he was run over by a truck or something in Pennsylvania???


----------



## Veedubgti (Mar 5, 2001)

*Re: any celebrities drive Golfs, Jettas, & GTIs? (MoreA4)*

Jordan on Sorority Life drives a blue A4 Jetta


----------



## pkagel (Jan 6, 2002)

*Re: any celebrities drive Golfs, Jettas, & GTIs? (saaboo)*

jerry seinfeld had an aircooled beetle convertible.


----------



## hadagolf (Sep 1, 2001)

*Re: any celebrities drive Golfs, Jettas, & GTIs? (pkagel)*

I remember seeing a black NB in the Osbourne's driveway in one of the episodes. No idea whose that would be though.


----------



## Broadway Limited (Apr 13, 2002)

*Re: any celebrities drive Golfs, Jettas, & GTIs? (saaboo)*

Marcia Wallace (the voice of Mrs. Crabapple on 'The Simpsons' and "Carol, the receptionist" on the original 'Bob Newhart Show') used to drove a Scirocco.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 13, 2002)

*Re: any celebrities drive Golfs, Jettas, & GTIs? (Broadway Limited)*

The late Bronson Pinchot (Balki Baltokomos) owned an R32


----------



## I3oxrocket (Aug 8, 2002)

*Re: any celebrities drive Golfs, Jettas, & GTIs? (aliengti)*

the freind chick in "what lyes beneath", had a ghia. convertable I think.
and the big Balki is alive and well, I saw him at a seven-







eleven


----------



## penya79 (Sep 7, 2001)

*Re: any celebrities drive Golfs, Jettas, & GTIs? (Veedubgti)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Jordan on Sorority Life drives a blue A4 Jetta







[HR][/HR]​and you really think thats hers?


----------



## hv3apbt (Feb 20, 2002)

*Re: any celebrities drive Golfs, Jettas, & GTIs? (pkagel)*

jerry also donated a very mint aircooled beetle to the car museum at the Yankee Candle factory in MA
quote:[HR][/HR]jerry seinfeld had an aircooled beetle convertible.[HR][/HR]​and for any one who knows baseball ....when the red sox had bret saberhagen he drove a bone stock 2001 passat silver with black leather....i talked breifly with him once before a ACLS game in boston...he said it was one of the best car purchases he ever made....meanwhile everyone else showed up blingin'......ramone and pedro showed up in a pimped out escalade....trot nixon was driving an s600 amg coupe......and the good ole' boy jason varitek was driving a 90-95 1 ton chevy with a lift and 36 " mudders ....you can take billy out of the hills but you can't take the hills out of billy......


[Modified by hv3apbt, 12:42 PM 9-2-2002]


----------



## matoo (Jul 17, 2001)

*Re: any celebrities drive Golfs, Jettas, & GTIs? (hv3apbt)*

kat from tech tv's call for help drives a jetta http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Cooper (Sep 11, 2000)

*Re: any celebrities drive Golfs, Jettas, & GTIs? (MoreA4)*

quote:[HR][/HR]The late Harry Chapin used to drive a Rabbit.
Wasn't he killed while driving this car? Seems like he was run over by a truck or something in Pennsylvania???[HR][/HR]​I thought he was killed on Long Island.


----------



## vwsnoop (Apr 2, 2002)

*Re: any celebrities drive Golfs, Jettas, & GTIs? (Cooper)*

Elvis Presley is driving a 337 GTI.
























[Modified by vwsnoop, 4:02 PM 9-2-2002]


----------



## Pocket Empty (Mar 22, 2002)

*Re: any celebrities drive Golfs, Jettas, & GTIs? (GMAR)*

Yeah he got a Golf TDI 
Also Cindy Crawford was one of the first on the list to order a new beetle.....
quote:[HR][/HR]I believe Prince William got a Golf of some sort for his birthday a couple of years ago from Prince Charles







[HR][/HR]​


----------



## T04VR6 (Aug 31, 2002)

*Re: any celebrities drive Golfs, Jettas, & GTIs? (Pocket Empty)*

wait...The Hulkster has a tricked out passat? YA right...and Brintey now has a SL500..I saw it in a magazine..she bought her mom a Merc SUV
F&F jetta is a 2.0L with 125shot direct...still slow as hell

Mr.T with a mini? ya right..


----------



## Goat (Mar 29, 2002)

*Re: any celebrities drive Golfs, Jettas, & GTIs? (CrouchingVWHiddenGTi)*

HAHAHAAH. have you ever seen making the video where she was driving it? and when she parked she could figure out how to turn it off!! HAHAHAHAHAHAH.


----------



## JCJetta (Jun 14, 2002)

*Re: any celebrities drive Golfs, Jettas, & GTIs? (mark_j)*

quote:[HR][/HR]I watch "6 Feet Under" on HBO, and the one woman (the character played by Rachel Griffiths) drives a red Golf. [HR][/HR]​Yeah, a 1.8T even; I remember seeing that and doing a double take. Don't see too many of those. Seems she had it in one of the most uncomfortable places on that show too (in the back of a Volkswagen).
Sorry, lame overused Mallrats ripoff ...


----------



## jdvw2002 (Aug 19, 2002)

*Re: any celebrities drive Golfs, Jettas, & GTIs? (saaboo)*

Former president Clinton bought his daughter a new beetle a couple of years back.


----------



## Savington (Aug 20, 2002)

*Re: any celebrities drive Golfs, Jettas, & GTIs? (quicksand)*

quote:[HR][/HR]
I don't see why more celeb's don't, They're great cars








BTW: Why get an M3 or even a porsche 911 when they can modify their jetta to turn harder, brake faster, and go faster? Wanna know how? Drop me a line. (It's *NOT* NOS related. Although you could add that as an option. )
Oh lets see.... THEY HAVE THE FUKING MONEY. I wouldn't drive a VW if I had all that cash. And that GAY ****ty Jetta, like people before is 2.0 auto with just a bottle no other mods. Except with rice thriwn all over the goddamn thing. He also bought it for almost 100 Gs. Fuking loser. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
The man took the words out my fkin mouth lol! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif [HR][/HR]​I may have to stop talking about modified jettas








BTW, you can drive whatever you want if you were rich, but I'd still be tooling around in my GTI. Granted, there'd be a ferrari and a couple of muscle cars, but I wouldn't drive them to golf (no pun intended.)
I was also talking about the 1.8T. Nobody buys a 2.slow and then modifies it. Well, if you do, then you've got some issues, but still.. if you're gonna go for the 2.0 and mods then go for the 1.8T and less mods. You'll still get a better car and you won't get laughed at.


----------



## iwanaleya (Mar 28, 2002)

*Re: any celebrities drive Golfs, Jettas, & GTIs? (Savington)*

WTF is up with the 2.0 bashing?Here is the MK IV eltitest attitude shining through I mean you are so high and superior







If the 2.8 is so great then why is it not in the confimed engine line up for the MK V? It is true that the 2 liters aren't the fastest thing in the world, but I can have just as much fun driving and modding my car as any VR or basterdized 1.8!


----------



## -=SpAwN=- (Jul 21, 2002)

*Re: any celebrities drive Golfs, Jettas, & GTIs? (ri-v-dub)*

quote:[HR][/HR]*Originally posted by :ri-v-dub  *
and elliot smith driving a passat?!? i dunno... cool... but not cool.. he belongs in a MKIII or sumthin... maybe a *scriocco*...







[HR][/HR]​scriocco ??? I dont remember VW making a scriocco







got any pics of it?
Or are you trying to be funny or something? Not Cool http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## iwanaleya (Mar 28, 2002)

*Re: any celebrities drive Golfs, Jettas, & GTIs? (-=SpAwN=-)*

quote:[HR][/HR]*Originally posted by :ri-v-dub  *
and elliot smith driving a passat?!? i dunno... cool... but not cool.. he belongs in a MKIII or sumthin... maybe a *scriocco*...








scriocco ??? I dont remember VW making a scriocco







got any pics of it?
Or are you trying to be funny or something? Not Cool http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif [HR][/HR]​No seiously are you playing!! Never heard of a scirocco


----------



## -=SpAwN=- (Jul 21, 2002)

*Re: any celebrities drive Golfs, Jettas, & GTIs? (iwanaleya)*

Heh... you spell it wrong iwanaleya its a scriocco and not scirocco







at least thats how ri-v-dub spells


----------



## iwanaleya (Mar 28, 2002)

*Re: any celebrities drive Golfs, Jettas, & GTIs? (-=SpAwN=-)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Heh... you spell it wrong iwanaleya its a scriocco and not scirocco







at least thats how ri-v-dub spells







[HR][/HR]​Hahaha we'll let him check the spelling! oh and the














I forgot from my other post!


----------



## ri-v-dub (Jan 28, 2002)

*Re: any celebrities drive Golfs, Jettas, & GTIs? (iwanaleya)*

what's the big deal with spelling wrong on an internet forum? gimme a break... sometimes you just type fast and don't proof read... it's not like i'm taking a test here...


----------



## -=SpAwN=- (Jul 21, 2002)

*Re: any celebrities drive Golfs, Jettas, & GTIs? (ri-v-dub)*

Hehe







no hard feelings man, my English sucks more than yours bleave me, if it was all about spelling on these forums.


----------



## iwanaleya (Mar 28, 2002)

*Re: any celebrities drive Golfs, Jettas, & GTIs? (-=SpAwN=-)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Hehe







no hard feelings man, my English sucks more than yours bleave me, if it was all about spelling on these forums.[HR][/HR]​Yeah really I am sorry I wasn't being PC







and forgot the


----------



## Ungarisch (Jan 15, 2002)

*Re: any celebrities drive Golfs, Jettas, & GTIs? (iwanaleya)*

this black dude called russle simmons (never heard of him just saw him on mtv cribs) has a yellow NB and thats his main mode of tranfortation, prefers it over the bentley and all the onther bling cars he got.


----------



## iwanaleya (Mar 28, 2002)

*Re: any celebrities drive Golfs, Jettas, & GTIs? (Corrado2Passat)*

Russel Smmons is/was a producer. Also is part-owner or something of Phat Pharm I think. And has a stake in Def Jam Records.


----------



## I3oxrocket (Aug 8, 2002)

*Re: any celebrities drive Golfs, Jettas, & GTIs? (iwanaleya)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Russel Smmons is/was a producer. Also is part-owner or something of Phat Pharm I think. And has a stake in Def Jam Records.[HR][/HR]​Yeah, he also produced "Def Comedy Jam", as in, "Russel Simmon's, Def Comedy Jam" and martin lawrence was the host.







he is quite the little baller.
*interesting fact* : If you ever watch MTV cribs again, notice that his condo was across the steet from the Twin Towers. He has since moved do to severe structural damage to his pad when the towers went down. God bless that he wasnt in there!


----------

